# StormCells



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, débutant sur Mac et chasseurs d'orages je vient de porter sous OS X mon logiciel de géolocalisation de céllules orageuses sur cette plate-frome. Voici une capture d'écran.








Le logiciel et en libre téléchargement sur mon site internet http://infoprojectsoftware.free.fr et disponible pour Linux et Windows. Comme je débute sur Mac il ce peut que la philosophie ne soit pas bien respectée car je vient du monde linux et windows. Un bogue que je n'arrive pas à corriger pour le moment et qui ce trouve dans le menu service fait planter le logiciel. 

Ce logiciel vous permet de suivre les céllules orageuses sur la France entière et vous donne accès au conditions météo actuel. Les données sont rafraichi automatiquement toutes les 15 minutes. Bonne utilisation.

PS: Je ne me suis pas inscrit sur Mac gen pour faire de la pub de mes logiciels, je profite juste de la catégorie Développement. Si toutefois le sujet et hors contexte, que les modo déplace ou supprime mon post et désolé d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

oui c'est moche, le titre avec le copyright pourquoi? c'est quoi ces meters fait a coup de marteau; tu acheterais une bagnole avec un tableau bord d'aussi bonne qualité? merde les mecs antialiasing c'est facile.


----------



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

Je n'utilise pas le language apple, de plus c'est un portage d'un programe windows que je rend compatible Mac et Linux. J'ai simplement cherché à garder l'interface identique sur chaque plate-forme. Je cherche avant tous un programme fonctionnel et précis, pas un truc tape à l'oeil qui ne marche pas ou à moitié. Mais je prend en compte ta critique pour améliorer l'interface. Merci de ton test.

Et pour info, les jauges ne sont pas des images mais bien un tracé de lignes et courbe, donc pas d'antialiasing de possible et en même temps il n'y à que sous mac que j'obtient ce résultat et j'indique bien que je débute la programmation sous mac ou il y à plein de contrainte par rapport à windows ou linux.


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas le language apple, de plus c'est un portage d'un programe windows que je rend compatible Mac et Linux. J'ai simplement cherché à garder l'interface identique sur chaque plate-forme. Je cherche avant tous un programme fonctionnel et précis, pas un truc tape à l'oeil qui ne marche pas ou à moitié. Mais j'e prend en compte ta critique pour améliorer l'interface. Merci de ton test.



je dsl une ferrari c'est tape l'oeil et ca marche, et si ce que tu appels tape l'oeil est tout sauf le caca le debat est sans fin.


----------



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

A tu testé le logiciel ? Je cherche juste des avis constructif car je débute sur Mac et je ne connais pas encore bien la philosophie du système.


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

oui et l'interface est rebutante, quand j'achete un beau couteau de cuisine c'est aussi son style et il coupe tres bien.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2012)

En tout cas c'est sympa d'avoir porte ton programme pour la plateforme Mac meme si personnellement je n'en ai pas l'utilité.

Lors de l'install, je vois aussi que l'icône de l'appli est en 32x32. Sur Mac on utilise des résolutions plus fines et on cree plusieurs exemplaires de l'icône de l'appli: 16x16,32x32,128x128,256x256 et 512x512. Voir l'utilitaire IconComposer livre avec Xcode.

Il faudrait soigner l'aspect graphique car les utilisateurs de Mac sont en général assez sensibles a cela. Le développement multiplateforme respecte malheureusement rarement le framework et les usages. Si tu as le temps, peaufine cette version Mac.


----------



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

La différence et que mon logiciel et complètement gratuit. A tu développé un logiciel pour trois système différent et mesuré les contraintes de chacun d'eux, ta critique et uniquement basé sur l'esthétique de deux jauges. Je suis désolé de te le dire mais tu me fais pensé à un Mac user qui pense que apple est une nécessité  et que si tous n'est pas estampillé apple c'est de la daube. Certes mon logiciel n'est pas le plus beau quand ont ce base sur un thème graphique comme final cut ou autre logiciels mais en programmation un logiciel n'est jamais fini et peut toujours être amélioré. Tu à quand même la critique facile, j'aimerais bien voir ce que tu produit en programmation ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------

Merci Lio70 contrairement à tatouille ton commentaire et très constructif pour moi. Mon programme et loin d'être parfait et j'en suis bien conscient et si je le présente ici c'est justement pour avoir des critique qui me font avancer.


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> La différence et que mon logiciel et complètement gratuit. A tu développé un logiciel pour trois système différent et mesuré les contraintes de chacun d'eux, ta critique et uniquement basé sur l'esthétique de deux jauges. Je suis désolé de te le dire mais tu me fais pensé à un Mac user qui pense que apple est une nécessité  et que si tous n'est pas estampillé apple c'est de la daube. Certes mon logiciel n'est pas le plus beau quand ont ce base sur un thème graphique comme final cut ou autre logiciels mais en programmation un logiciel n'est jamais fini et peut toujours être amélioré. Tu à quand même la critique facile, j'aimerais bien voir ce que tu produit en programmation ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------
> 
> ...



c'est de la merde fix it, bienvenue chez les grands, wake up kid.


----------



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

Ca confirme ce que je pense de toi (blaireau).


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2012)

Tatouille est sans doute le plus pro qui participe a ce forum dev. Il faut s'habituer a son style parfois leger :love: mais il est toujours de bon conseil. Sur le fond j'abonde dans son sens.

Tu as souligne toi-même les limites du développement multiplateforme. Ce n'est vraiment réussi que quand on parachève l'app avec le SDK de prédilection de chaque plateforme, condition pour en respecter le framework. Pour le Mac, tu devrais te mettre a Xcode et refaire les boites de dialogues pour qu'elles soient "Cocoa-compliant", ainsi que l'esthétique de l'interface en te référant au document d'Apple "Human interface guidelines" a telecharger sur leur site dev, (et a "Cocoa programming guide" qui te renseignera sur les "good manufacturing practices" d'une app pour OSX.

Par curiosite, en quel langage as-tu écrit cette app et avec quoi as-tu cree la version Mac?


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

la finesse ca a toujours ete mon dada , non mais serieusement porter un logiciel ce n'est pas copier c'est s'adapter a l'environnement et surtout en 2012 avec la facilité des outils de production et particulierement sur macos, il faut vraiment le faire expres meme des softs sous TK en 1993 étaient plus finis et elegants.

(bind Carbon, HIToolbox)

nm, otool

et sous windows la veille API toute cramoisie depreciée


----------



## MetalOS (18 Avril 2012)

Ok mais garder en tête que je débute sous mac. Il y aura des améliorations" au long de mon apprentissage sur mac.


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Avril 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Bonjour, débutant sur Mac et chasseurs d'orages je vient de porter sous OS X mon logiciel de géolocalisation de céllules orageuses sur cette plate-frome.


Bonsoir

Je cherche pas le programme parfais, juste savoir si notre ami a écrit un code qui fonctionne (c'est une version de test).

Écrit si j'ai bien suivie pour *Lion* (alors le l'ai *testé avec Léopard 10.5.8*).

Chez moi je suis en longitude Ouest (donc entée en nombre négatif).

Résultat:

Les données sont près de la vérité (donc correctes).

Le défaut trouvé (sans importance pour moi qui fait la correction) c'est: Nuageux dans l*arobase dièse 39 point virgule *ensemble.

Une icône dans la barre des menus serais un plus pour pas avoir cette grande fenêtre en permanence (où un réglage du format de la fenêtre avec l'angle bas à droite).

Pas déçu d'avoir testé.

@+


----------



## Larme (19 Avril 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> La différence et que mon logiciel et complètement gratuit. A tu développé un logiciel pour trois système différent et mesuré les contraintes de chacun d'eux, ta critique et uniquement basé sur l'esthétique de deux jauges. Je suis désolé de te le dire mais tu me fais pensé à un Mac user qui pense que apple est une nécessité  et que si tous n'est pas estampillé apple c'est de la daube. Certes mon logiciel n'est pas le plus beau quand ont ce base sur un thème graphique comme final cut ou autre logiciels mais en programmation un logiciel n'est jamais fini et peut toujours être amélioré. Tu à quand même la critique facile, j'aimerais bien voir ce que tu produit en programmation ?


Mais on est sous quelle plateforme là ? Ah oui, Mac OS X...
L'esthétique donnera envie ou non de télécharger l'application personnellement...
À moins d'en avoir réellement besoin et de passer outre...
Porter son code sur une autre plateforme, c'est aussi s'adapter aux utilisateurs qui sont sur cette plateforme, hein ! Pas que la compatibilité inter-OS...


----------



## MetalOS (19 Avril 2012)

Apple ne vend pas des lunettes avec ses machines ??? Je comprend que la plupart des utilisateurs Mac aime une interface soigné et propre seulement je précise encore une fois Que je débute sous mac et que je ne connais pas encore bien la philosophie qui entoure apple Je comprend que l'apparence et très important mais arrêté de dire c'est moche ou c'est de la merde... La première priorité et de déboguer le logiciel et une fois que c'est fait j'améliorerais l'interface.

C'est gonflant de ne pas avoir d'avis constructif, à vous écouter Apple et ses machines sont uniquement de l'esthétique.

Regarder cette vidéo car vous faite partie de ce genre de personnes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHQCvSbHW-k


----------



## Larme (19 Avril 2012)

Tu peux faire joujou autant que tu veux avec les balises, mais si tu souhaites que ton application ait un certain succès sur Mac, j'dis juste qu'il faut soigner l'interface.

Que tu sois débutant ou non, je m'en fous royalement, j'ai juste décrit une « erreur » : l'esthétisme de ton application.

Évidemment qu'on veut que ça fonctionne (c'est le principe d'une application, et apparemment à part un bug gênant que tu as décrit, ça marche, non ?), mais on veut en général aussi que cela soit zoli. Et c'est une propriété encore plus poussée sur Mac et malheureusement bien souvent oubliée sur les autres plateformes.
C'est toi-même qui dans ton premier poste cherchait la « philosophie sur Mac ». On te la donne, si t'es pas content...


----------



## MetalOS (19 Avril 2012)

Je préfère t'entendre me dire qu'il faut soigner mon interface car c'est un point essentiel sur mac (ce qui est constructif pour moi) que de te voir défendre une personne qui dit que mon logiciel c'est de la merde alors qu'il ne la même pas essayer et qu'il juge une simple capture d'écran. 

Je ne cherche pas les histoires sur ce forum je cherche uniquement à partager mon expérience et mes créations. Maintenant si Mac Génération et uniquement pour les personnes qui sont 100% Apple et ne s'intérèsse à rien d'autre qu'aux produits Apple alors je n'est rien à faire sur ce forum.

Apple et sont système et ses machine sont très performants il n'y à rien à dire la dessus mais niveau partage de la connaissance il y à des choses à revoir. Je suis désolé de le dire mais vous confirmez que le monde apple reste un monde fermé. C'est bien dommage.


----------



## Larme (19 Avril 2012)

Je suis sûrement habitué à _tatouille_, mais derrière son « c'est moche », il voulait dire ce que tout l'monde a dit : améliore l'interface graphique...
C'est juste qu'il n'y va pas par le dos de la cuillère.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Avril 2012)

@MetalOS
Deux choses:

1)En consultant les archives du forum, tu verras que Tatouille est toujours dispose a donner de bons conseils. Passe-lui son style sharp et cesse de t'en émouvoir, ça ne sert a rien. Dans le rôle de Sissi, personne n'égalera jamais Romy Schneider 
Tu fais erreur; relis ce qu'il a écrit: il A TESTE ton app avant de juger.
Apres tout, il a juste dit que c'était de la merde. Steve Jobs aussi disait sans arrêt que c'était de la merde, lorsque ses ingénieurs lui présentaient un nouveau soft. Si Tatouille avait dit "c'est du pipi d'âne moisi" alors la, c'est autre chose...  . Il y aussi le "Bangalore style" mais ça c'est pour le code. Et en plus il n'y a pas de frites a sa cantine donc certains jours il a de bonnes raisons d'être de mauvaise humeur. Au fait, Tatouille, toujours pas de frites depuis que c'est Tim? :rateau:

2)Apple et l'esthétique.
Contrairenent a Microsoft, Apple a procede tardivement a la democratisation de ses machines et logiciels, en restant longtemps le fournisseur de quelques marchés de niche touchant principalement aux professions scientifiques, littéraires et artistiques. Cela explique sans doute la concentration elevee d'utilisateurs un peu élitistes du Mac et l'attention maximale portee au design. Je ne parle pas ici des fashion-victims qui ont un Mac pour frimer par snobisme; moi aussi ils m'agacent.
Apple a toujours produit des machines de luxe, dont l'esthétique relève aussi d'un design produit par des gens parmi les plus talentueux. C'est le seul constructeur informatique dont les machines sont exposées au département de design industriel du MOMA (musée d'art moderne) de New York. Apple est identiquement tatillonne quant a l'interface des logiciels qu'elle produit, ou que d'autres produisent pour ses systèmes. Donc OUI l'esthétique est aussi importante que les fonctionnalites d'une app. Et comme on l'a dit, l'allure d'une interface est la première chose qu'un utilisateur constate lorsqu'il découvre un logiciel. L'esthetique contribue largement a la qualité de l'expérience utilisateur.

Bienvenue et bon travail parmi nous


----------



## MetalOS (28 Décembre 2012)

Voila j'ai décidé de mettre de coté cette pseudo géguerre de commentaires pour avancé et vous présenter la nouvelle version qui corrige certaine de vos remarques. Voici quelque captures d'écran.






















Tatouille tu à peut être ton caractère mais j'attend de ta part autre chose que "c'est de la merde" s'il te plait.


----------



## edd72 (28 Décembre 2012)

Je crains que Tantouille ne puisse poursuivre ses critiques positives, il a été banni.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je n'ai pas vu l'ancienne interface, mais la nouvelle est plutôt propre.

Après ton logiciel s'adresse à un public très ciblé (donc limité) mais c'est une très bonne initiative ce portage sous OSX


----------



## MetalOS (28 Décembre 2012)

Merci edd72, depuis que j'ai migré sous Mac j'ai abandonné les plate-forme Windows et Linux (en même temp je n'est plus de matériels sous Windows et Linux... lol).


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Pareil... je n'avais pas vu l'a ncienne interface tant critiquée, mais celle-ci est très propre, très logiciel Pro

Il y a juste le choix des gros points oranges sur la dernière carte qui ne me semble pas du meilleur goût. Ce serait peut-être mieux avec des éclairs, non?

Mais c'est du détail


----------



## MetalOS (28 Décembre 2012)

Merci remy, en faite les points orange représente la surface d'une cellule orageuse avec un zoom maxi qui permet de lire le nom des villes afin de se repérer. Je précise aussi que les cellules qui sont représenter par le logiciel ne sont pas forcément électrique, ce qui veut dire qu'elle ne produiront peut être pas d'éclaires ou d'orage.


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Dasn ce cas, il faudrait utiliser des cercles, plutôt que des pastilles oranges qui cachent le nom des villes justement....


----------



## Larme (28 Décembre 2012)

Ou réduire leur opacité (alpha).


----------



## ntx (28 Décembre 2012)

On va jouer les valideurs un peu chiants :

Les champs affichant des valeurs numériques décimales utilisent un point comme séparateur décimal, or en français on utilise une virgule. Pour améliorer l'internationalisation, ajoute un NSFormatter à tes NSTextField.
Les abréviations des unités ne respectent pas les normes : kilomètre c'est "km" et non "Km", et millibar c'est "mbar" et non "mb".
Ne peux-tu pas proposer l'affichage des coordonnées en degré°minutes'secondes" et non en décimal ?
Que se passe-t-il pour les températures négatives ? Surtout à Nancy :rateau: Tu as fait les contrôles "compteur" toi-même ?
Et je suis du même avis que Remy au sujet des gros points orange, ça masque trop le fond de carte. Tu as utilisé quelles API pour afficher une carte "Open Street Map" ?


----------



## MetalOS (30 Décembre 2012)

Merci Larme pour l'idée de réduire la couche alpha. 

ntx: Je tien à rappeler que je ne programme pas en objectiveC mais en langage PureBasic. pour l'internationalisation et les abréviations je vais voir ce que je peut faire car je reçoit les données brut de yahoo weather déjà formaté.

Pour les données en degré, minutes et seconde c'est une bonne idée, je vais voir pour le modifier.

Pour les température négative je n'est toujours pas trouver comment modifier la gauge mais c'est prévue.

En tous cas merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2012)

la jauge de température, c'est pas toi qui l'a programmée intégralement?
Si oui, il suffit de la graduer de -20 à +50 plutôt que de 0 à +50, non?

D'ailleurs, si tu veux un programme international, sans doute faut-il prévoir d'afficher les températures soit en Celsius soit en Farenheit selon le choix de l'utilisateur et modifier l'échelle de la jauge en conséquence.


----------



## MetalOS (30 Décembre 2012)

Pour les gauges non c'est un code que j'ai modifié pour l'adapter à mon logiciel. Autrement ca restera un programme français car il concerne uniquement la France.


----------



## lapestenoire (2 Janvier 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Je crains que Tantouille ne puisse poursuivre ses critiques positives, il a été banni.
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, je n'ai pas vu l'ancienne interface, mais la nouvelle est plutôt propre.
> 
> Après ton logiciel s'adresse à un public très ciblé (donc limité) mais c'est une très bonne initiative ce portage sous OSX



sache que non albacouille,

mais sache que les coups de pied au kuk fonctionnent,c'est vieux comme le monde, en effet je rejoindrais ntx pour les labels et unités (assez choquant pour un logiciel dit réservé aux spécialistes) les cercles oranges et j'ajouterais le menu quitter qui n'a rien a faire dans la toolbar \, le blanc sur noir c'est "fancy" mais lirais tu un livre édité de la sorte? non.


----------



## edd72 (2 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> sache que non albacouille,



LOL, on le sort à coup de pompes et il revient par la fenêtre. Sacré Tantouille, t'as vraiment nulle part où aller


----------



## lapestenoire (2 Janvier 2013)

lapin en sucre,  allez arrete donc d'etre jaloux :love:


----------



## Lio70 (2 Janvier 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> LOL, on le sort à coup de pompes et il revient par la fenêtre.


Moralite: arrete, puisqu'il est plus fort que toi. Et , surtout, l'essentiel: meme si on peut ne pas aimer la forme, sur le fond, l'expert qu'il est en informatique nous bat tous et il a raison. Heureusement qu'il est la pour tendre un miroir de temps en temps. Y'a des lames de rasoir sur les bords mais, bon, la ou y'a de la gene, y'a pas de plaisir. 

A par cela, bravo a StormCells pour ses bonnes resolutions et ses efforts pour ameliorer son soft. Aux critiques precedentes, j'ajouterai: (et ce bouton Quitter sur la toolbar, c'est vrai que ca jure) 
- les boutons Preferences et Aide ont leurs icones dediees, pourquoi ne pas les utiliser?
- dans les Options, les boutons sont trop proches l'un de l'autre.
- la "mise en page" de la fenetre n'est pas optimale pour la formes des ecrans d'ordinateurs actuels (rapport en general de 1.6 ou 1.78). Peut-etre revoir l'occupation de l'espace et mettre davantage d'elements en largeur et moins en hauteur?...
- arreter de mettre des numeros de version ou des notices de copyright dans le titre de la fenetre; c'est lourd. Le nom du soft et puis c'est tout.

Pour tout nouveau developpeur sur Mac, il faut lire le document d'Apple "The human interface guideline" telechargeable sur le site dev d'Apple. Ce doc fait davantage de pages que le doc d'intro a l'Objective-c et celui de presentation de Cocoa, c'est dire si l'apparence compte pour une app chez Apple... et donc ses utilisateurs. Apparence au service d'un souci d'ergonomie evidemment; ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de chercher la petite bete.


----------



## bokeh (5 Janvier 2013)

Mais MetalOS a-t-il l'intention de se mettre à l'ObjC ?

(Avec un parrain comme Tartouille il aurait tort d'hésiter...)


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> - arreter de mettre des numeros de version ou des notices de copyright dans le titre de la fenetre; c'est lourd. Le nom du soft et puis c'est tout.


Et le nom du document ...


> Pour tout nouveau developpeur sur Mac, il faut lire le document d'Apple "The human interface guideline" telechargeable sur le site dev d'Apple.


+1  Même si le soft n'est pas en Cocoa, ça donne toujours de bons conseils de présentation. Même les développeurs Windows devraient le lire


----------



## MetalOS (8 Janvier 2013)

bokeh a dit:


> Mais MetalOS a-t-il l'intention de se mettre à l'ObjC ?
> 
> (Avec un parrain comme Tartouille il aurait tort d'hésiter...)



Aucune chance, même si certain appel à l'api Cocoa existe. Même si je n'utilise pas les standards d'Apple pour programmer, il est vrai que la lecture de la documentation que vous citez me permettrai de mieu comprendre le système.


----------

